
Fun with GitHub repositories statistics - eisokant
http://blog.sourced.tech/post/github_stats/
======
minimaxir
What is the data source/age of the data? The new BigQuery datasets?

~~~
vmarkovtsev
The age is April 2016. The source is github.com/src-d/go-git-ing

~~~
minimaxir
That's the tool, not the source.

Both the data source and tool are _very_ important to include in analysis
posts.

~~~
vmarkovtsev
Data source is GitHub of course - it's in the article title, so I don't quite
get you...

We used go-git to fetch every repo out there.

